# Transferring Mk2 Recaro Seat Foam and Cloth to Gti Seat Frame



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

I have a set of recaros. Passenger side seat frame (base and back) was bent beyond repair in an accident. 

Has anybody swapped foam and material from a mk2 manual recaro seat to a Mk2 Gti Seat Frame or similar?

Thought I'd ask before I tear another seat up to find out.


----------



## 91 golf vr6 (Aug 25, 2009)

*transfer*

Hi, my name is Dave and I have spent quite a bit of time researching the Recaro seats. A company in England still sells the bolsters for the seats you are showing. Getting everything torn down isn't real difficult but you might not figure it out on your own as I did. I believe there is a you tube video that show how to remove the headrests. The covers come off fairly easy and the foam is worth more than gold. Unless your stuff is severely tweaked, the frames can be straightened once everything is torn down and simply put everything back together. Of course, a mig welder, torches and a little welding experience go a long long way when it comes to repairs of this nature. Good luck, don't throw your recaro parts away, they are gold!


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

91 golf vr6 said:


> Hi, my name is Dave and I have spent quite a bit of time researching the Recaro seats. A company in England still sells the bolsters for the seats you are showing. Getting everything torn down isn't real difficult but you might not figure it out on your own as I did. I believe there is a you tube video that show how to remove the headrests. The covers come off fairly easy and the foam is worth more than gold. Unless your stuff is severely tweaked, the frames can be straightened once everything is torn down and simply put everything back together. Of course, a mig welder, torches and a little welding experience go a long long way when it comes to repairs of this nature. Good luck, don't throw your recaro parts away, they are gold!


Thanks for the info Dave!


----------



## prasina2 (Apr 10, 2003)

This thread may be helpful...good luck :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...RO-Disassemble-Reassemble-DIY-100-Pictures***


----------

